# Subclass 189 EOI processing time



## chai (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all,

My current student visa in Australia will expire end of August this year. I plan to submit EOI around beginning of August cause I should have all the documents required for the application by then. How long does it normally take to be invited to apply once you submit EOI? I'm just concerned in case my EOI doesn't get approved by the time my student visa runs out and not sure what to do then.

Thank you


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

It will depend on the visa you've applied for, the occupation you've nominated, and the points you are claiming (if you've claimed 60 and there are a large number of applicants with 65+, they will receive nominations before you).

If you don't receive an invitation before your student visa expires, you'd need to look at other temporary visa options or else leave and wait out the invitation/visa application from outside Australia.

I typically recommend hoping for the best but planning for the worst.


----------



## chai (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Maggie,

I plan to apply under General Accountant but looking at the website, the occupation ceiling has pretty much maxed out. It says that figure is for program year 2014-2015. Do you know if that applies to income year and that a new ceiling figure will be provided sometime this year?


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

The immigration year runs July-June so there will be a new ceiling as of July 1st.


----------



## afreenkhan (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi Maggie,

Thanks for your quick response.

I have another question, my qualification is B.Sc (Microbiology) that does not match with my experience.
I have 5 years 10 months experience as a Business Analyst, and i will complete 6 years as business analyst in July.
i wanted to know if i will get 5 points of skill assessment if i completed 6 years and the apply for skill assessment, or i can apply now and still score those 5 points.
please help me on this i am confused with the description in this following document.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets...teria-2014.pdf

Thanks, 
Afreen Khan


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If your degree is not ICT related, you'd need to submit an RPL application to ACS, and you could only do this after July when you have 6 years experience relevant to the occupation. If your RPL application is successful, you'll get a positive skills assessment saying you meet the criteria for the occupation, and any experience AFTER July 2015 can be considered. So you would get 0 points for experience but you'd get a positive skills assessment.


----------



## chai (Mar 25, 2014)

*Submitting time*



Maggie-May24 said:


> The immigration year runs July-June so there will be a new ceiling as of July 1st.


Thanks Maggie,

Would it be better to submit my EOI the day after invitation date so mine gets prioritised for the next invitation date?


----------



## afreenkhan (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi,

Can any one please help me in Understanding about RPL and how to submit it?

Thanks,
Afreen.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

chai said:


> Thanks Maggie,
> 
> Would it be better to submit my EOI the day after invitation date so mine gets prioritised for the next invitation date?


As far as I know, in each invitation round they look at all the EOI submissions and prioritise them in order of points claimed and submission date. So I think submitting your EOI sooner rather than later will more likely get you an invitation sooner.


----------

